# MGF / Peg MGF



## AllAboutPeptides (Jan 7, 2013)

*MGF / Peg MGF*







*What is MGF?*
Mechano Growth Factor (MGF) also known as IGF-1Ec is a growth factor/repair factor that is derived from exercised or damaged muscle tissue, Its called MGF as IGF-1Ec is a bit of a mouthful and harder to identify amongst the other igf variants.
What makes MGF special is its unique role in muscle growth.
MGF has the ability to cause wasted tissue to grow and improve itself by activating muscle stem cells and increasing the upregulation of protein synthesis, this unique ability can rapidly improve recovery and speed up muscle growth.
MGF can initiate muscle satellite (stem) cell activation in addition to its IGF-Ireceptor domain which ithen in turn ncreases protein synthesis turnover, and therefore can if used correctly improve muscle mass over time.
The liver produces 2 kinds of MGF splice variants of igf..
1) IGF-1Ec This is the first phase release igf splice variant and it appears to stimulate satellite cells into activation, This is the closest variant to synthetic MGF.
2) liver type IGF-IEa this is the secondary release of igf from the liver, and its far less anabolic.
MGF differs from the second variant IGF-IEa as it has a different peptide sequence which is responsible for replenishing the satellite cells in skeletal muscle, in other words it is more anabolic and longer acting than the systematic release of the second MGF liver variant.
So just think of MGF as a highly anabolic variant of igf. After you have trained, the IGF-I gene is spliced towards MGF then that causes hypertrophy and repair of local muscle damage by activating the muscle stem cells as well as other important anabolic processes, including the above mentioned protein synthesis, and increased nitrogen retention.
In rats some studies have shown muscle mass increases of 20 percent from a single mgf injection.. somewhow i think many of these studies are not accurate, however the potential is undeniable.

​





*How to use MGF*
Now when you train what happens to your muscles, they break down, the cells are damaged, muscle tissue needs to be repaired and your body produces 2 forms of MGF splice variant, The first initial release of the above mentioned number 1 variant from the liver helps muscle cell recovery, if there is no MGF then muscle cells die, thats the large and small of it.
As muscle is a post-mitotic tissue and as such cell replacement is not a means of tissue repair , If the cells are not repaired they die and your muscles get smaller and weaker.
The muscle The pool of these stem cells is apparently replenished by the action of MGF, which is produced as a pulse following damage.
Now with synthetic injections of MGF you can increase the pulse and so speed up recovery, and increase the muscle tissue cells by stimulating satelite cells into full maturity. 200mcg bi lateraly is the very best choice of dosing in muscles trained.
Thew only problem with MGF and this is the reason i dont like it, is that it has such a short half life, just a few minutes, between 5-7, and it needs to be used immediatley post workout as it wont work if muscle tissue hasnt been damaged, thats why for me personaly i think the best option is PEG MGF.
Nevertheless MGF has a huge role to play, and is administered to those with muscle wasting diseases and for those who are elderly and have lost muscle mass for good reason, it is EXTREMELY anabolic.

*How to use Peg MGF*
This is a very important section.
When using MGF thats pegylated thats the addition of Polyethylene glycol, its a non toxic additive that increased the half life of MGF from minutes to hours.
This means its uses and versatility make it a tremendous addition to a bodybuilders aresnal.
I have found it most effective as its effects are systematic, that means they have a whole body effect wherever muscle has been damaged or is diseased.
The next aspect we need to look at is how to make the most use of a long acting version of MGF.

​To read the remainder of the article and many more on research peptides and liquids click _*here*_
​


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Jan 9, 2013)

Time to GROW


----------



## crackrbaby (Jan 10, 2013)

I used Mgf in the past, with great results!
I logged my experience too
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...1295-mini-log-purchase-peptides-products.html


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Jan 22, 2014)

Grow!


----------

